# Retouching photo



## cecile (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello,
I start a new website about retouching photo http://www.touchup-photo.com
If you can give me your feedback, it will be great 
Thanks and see u soon.


----------



## trunion (May 17, 2008)

I like it allot! I bookmarked it so when I need some work I will let you know!


----------



## ShaCow (May 17, 2008)

nice site.. haha, i love the middle image hover over effect... fat face ---> skinny face.. haha.. ive been hovering over that for like 2 minutes now


----------

